# Post your Plunger...



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

post your favorite....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys like me and Dunbar need a little more than most.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

For those freakishly stubborn toilets:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i always have a new one. if i use it, i give it to the customer. (well give means sell)


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> For those freakishly stubborn toilets:


That's Glenn beck....:blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

So the new avitar is republican?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

ranman said:


> i always have a new one. if i use it, i give it to the customer. (well give means sell)


 
I was wondering do you have your name stamped on the plunger?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill, it looks like the water supply is roughed-in on the right-hand side of your ADA toilet. The trip-lever I understand on the RH side for ADA, that is code, but the water supply on the tank? 

That is interesting.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Found this, must be a old picture, cause the guy has a cigarette.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

not yet but i`m going to order a lot of them:thumbsup:



130 PLUMBER said:


> I was wondering do you have your name stamped on the plunger?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

ranman said:


> not yet but i`m going to order a lot of them:thumbsup:


Cool!!!!!! keep us posted:thumbsup:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

*my plunger*










A master plunger, the same as the GT Water Products item


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)




----------

